# Nice morning in the woods...



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice morning at Spring Valley wildlife area… I absolutely love settling down in the woods before sunlight, and just sitting still and watching the woods wake up... had a group of does Walk within 60 yards of me, which was very encouraging because I've never had much faith in deer hunting at Spring Valley… Seems to be a lot more grays this year… Only saw a few fox squirrels but never got a shot at them


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice !
It's tough for me to choose between gun or rod this time of the year.
I guess a even mix of fishing n hunting is best
 
Nothing better than being out this time of year IMO.
Squirrel, biscuits n gravy? ?
Good luck and good fishing/hunting


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

garhtr said:


> Nice !
> It's tough for me to choose between gun or rod this time of the year.
> I guess a even mix of fishing n hunting is best
> 
> ...


I definitely agree with that… But I've got all four of them in the crockpot with all the Fixin's…Fall is my absolute favorite time of


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks Wonderful--- Enjoy


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

garhtr said:


> Nice !
> It's tough for me to choose between gun or rod this time of the year.
> I guess a even mix of fishing n hunting is best
> 
> ...


wow you read my mind thats exactly how it is the call of the woods but the fish are biting


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just please, do those vittles justice, gotta have some good biscuits too. Looks delicious. Oughta try a pot pie with squirrel, mmm, love it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Carl! I love fall, and am like a lot of you do I take the boat out or climb in the stand?


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

9Left said:


> ... had a group of does Walk within 60 yards of me, which was very encouraging because I've never had much faith in deer hunting at Spring Valley…


Funny how this happens when hunting for squirrels and deer. You see deer when you can't find a squirrel and vice versa. I had 4 does and one small buck walk within 7 yards of me this last Saturday while squirrel hunting. Congrats on the squirrel haul! You had the best of both that morning. That's what I call a naturegasm!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

When deer hunting if you want to draw in deer I use a turkey call. Had an old guy in Mississippi teach me that one. It works.


----------

